# Lyft Inspection Form



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Has anybody used the Rasier (Uber) inspection form for Lyft when adding a vehicle? It's exactly the same form, except in the driver info area it says "Rasier Partner" instead of "Lyft Driver". It seems dumb to spend another $20 just for that.


----------



## femaledriver (Nov 9, 2014)

Unless they changed the process since September, all that is not necessary. Once you sign up, you meet with the mentor and that person does a quick inspection of the car. It takes about 5 minutes, you chit chat and they take a picture of you and your car.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

femaledriver said:


> Unless they changed the process since September, all that is not necessary. Once you sign up, you meet with the mentor and that person does a quick inspection of the car. It takes about 5 minutes, you chit chat and they take a picture of you and your car.


Not every driver approval is the same I recommend that you check out the FAQ's 
https://www.lyft.com/help/article/1695469



UberXNinja said:


> Has anybody used the Rasier (Uber) inspection form for Lyft when adding a vehicle? It's exactly the same form, except in the driver info area it says "Rasier Partner" instead of "Lyft Driver". It seems dumb to spend another $20 just for that.


Asfar as I know, I do remember seeing someone posting about using there uber inspection form I recommend that you ask this question at the new helpdesk just to be on the safe side https://drivers.lyft.com/customer/portal/topics/563919-getting-started/questions?b_id=3241


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Actually this was to replace a vehicle, so I didn't need to see a mentor. And they did accept the Uber inspection form. Glad to see these services using common sense for once.


----------

